# twist's udder*update on the bucks-faith's kid is in!*



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so i got some (not so great) pictures of twist's udder today.. i'm going to try and get better ones later this week

what do you think? criticize please.. but.. nicely

she does have a small fore pocket. 

she milks about a quart each milking.. almost 10 weeks fresh and first freshener


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: twist's udder*

i'm new to this, but i'll try anyway....

needs a higher/wider rear attachment. has good placed teats/medial.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: twist's udder*

From what I can tell she needs higher, tighter and wider rear attatchments. She has an ok medial, but needs better placed teats and as you said, a smoother foreudder. :thumb:

Hope that helps!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: twist's udder*

i'm trying to find a buck to breed her to that will improve that.. i'd breed her to kevin.. but i'm looking at other bucks too


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: twist's udder*

IMO, She has a great medial and really nice capacity but does need improvment with a higher, wider rear attachment and her teats are a bit off to the side.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: twist's udder*

I wouldnt worry to much about the forudder until her second freshioning. They can smooth out with freshionings. Lola the doe I am getting comes from lines that have slow maturing udders. Have great capacity but lack in the forudder area the smoothness until later freshionings. I would focus more on a buck who can improve the rear attachment. Medial looks good.

It is always hard with a FF as capacity tends to be lacking as well. You dont know if this is a trait of theirs or if it will come with future freshionings. It makes sense now why people tend to not sell bucklings off FF. They will know in future kiddings if the udder improves or if there are traits that will stick around they need to improve.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: twist's udder*

so i am thinking of bucks to breed her to and here are a few i've thought of

*B Rosasharn HB Gideon *S

Old Mountain Farm Cavalier

these two can be seen on http://www.joyfulheartsfarm.com/bucks

or i was even thinking my friends two bucks

especially beau

http://www.kivulikids.bravehost.com


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: twist's udder*

i also found this guy..i'm really interested in breeding to him. his mother is faith!.. whom chelsey owns!

chelsea i want you! to tell me if he would help.. since you've seen moms udder

still waiting to hear back from the owner

http://www.snowdaleacres.com/buck.html


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: twist's udder*



> wouldnt worry to much about the forudder until her second freshioning. They can smooth out with freshionings. Lola the doe I am getting comes from lines that have slow maturing udders.


I thought that is the foreudder is not smooth on the first-freshening that it will only get worse w/ more freshenings as the foreudder attachment was not strong to begin with? :shrug: Some does can have a perfectly smooth foreudder their first-freshening and then develop a pocket in later freshenings.

I agree w/ everyone else. Nice medial, good capacity, needs higher/wider rear attachment, better placed teats, and smoother fore.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: twist's udder*

if youre looking for udder improvements i would definatly go with gideon. he not only carries one of the best herdnames int he country (which i hate to base things on herdnames but frankly names sell well when they have a good reputation like rosasharn does) And his dam is beautiful. She is a tremendous udder and area of attachment. the rest of her is nothing to sneeze at either. I think he would make some great improvements for you.
beth


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: twist's udder*



capriola-nd said:


> > wouldnt worry to much about the forudder until her second freshioning. They can smooth out with freshionings. Lola the doe I am getting comes from lines that have slow maturing udders.
> 
> 
> I thought that is the foreudder is not smooth on the first-freshening that it will only get worse w/ more freshenings as the foreudder attachment was not strong to begin with? :shrug: Some does can have a perfectly smooth foreudder their first-freshening and then develop a pocket in later freshenings.
> ...


the fore udder gets smoother with freshenings.. gianiclis explains in on her website pretty well (pholia farms)

i like gideon, but i have to pay her 100 dollars and 5 dollars for each breeding memo.. and i have to house him and feed him and she wants to sell him before i need to breed

i'm thinking the one out of faith may be good.. but i'd like more in depth info on his mommas under ( chelsey...)

i got pictures of buddy's mothers udder.( 3 freshening) from the owner.. she is a kingwood daughter so it's fairly nice

the only issue was she could only find pictures of 4 days prior to her kidding.. so its not in its "full glory"


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: twist's udder*



> the fore udder gets smoother with freshenings.. gianiclis explains in on her website pretty well (pholia farms)


That's good to know. I will be checking that out. 

Hmmm. That's a tough decision. I really like Gideon. But for me, I'd probably go with the buck from Lost Valley. Their herd seems to be doing wonderfully in the show ring. And you can't go wrong with Faith. Chelsey told me a bit about her udder. That it is just great. 

Do any of these bucks have proven daughters? Or at least FF daughters?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: twist's udder*

Oh hahahahaha I had no idea, I was like Faith who? lol. Sorry!!

Her foreudder is super smooth and her attatchments are AWESOME!!!!!!! I mean AWESOME, AWESOME! Her teats are placed nicely too, and very easy to milk. She just needs more capacity which I think may come... and a slightly more defined medial. Her conformation is also incredible. She almost won Senior Grand in ADGA as a nearly dry doe.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: twist's udder*

i will check around.. i know buddy doesn't but he throws really pretty kids

the girl with faith's buck kid hasn't gotten back to me

darn..

beau has daughters on the ground right now..and wether kids who should have been bucks.. but crappy market


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: twist's udder*



Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Oh hahahahaha I had no idea, I was like Faith who? lol. Sorry!!
> 
> Her foreudder is super smooth and her attatchments are AWESOME!!!!!!! I mean AWESOME, AWESOME! Her teats are placed nicely too, and very easy to milk. She just needs more capacity which I think may come... and a slightly more defined medial. Her conformation is also incredible. She almost won Senior Grand in ADGA as a nearly dry doe.


how's her rear udder? that's one of twists biggest faults


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: twist's udder*



SDK said:


> i will check around.. i know buddy doesn't but he throws really pretty kids
> 
> the girl with faith's buck kid hasn't gotten back to me
> 
> ...


ok so the lady has two gideon daughters.. one has really nice type.. but they dont have any udder pictures for the other one but i'm guessing it wasn't fantastic... since she said they are giving her one more kidding chance

no daughters on cavalier or the buck out of faith

beau's first two daughters are due in march ( to my bucks!!) so i will see


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: twist's udder*

I forgot it? LOL, that is one of her best assets! It is really great as well, basically as high as it can be!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: twist's udder*

hopefully this girl is up for a breeding.. he is really pretty looking.. daddy is tae-bo


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: twist's udder*

ok so. i am feeding for my friend who owns beau.. she also has this little buck luni

his daddy is kaapio acres RB Moonstruck

anyway.. i had pasture duty today and i got the chance to look over each boy really well and i noticed several things i like and dislike

beau: beau is a beautiful tricolor buck and he's won GCH several times.. but he toes out in the back and a bit in the front, has loose elbows, a short rump, and seems like he is getting too tall
but he has very dairy skin and really nice shoulders and withers

luni: he was born in feb.. at first i thought he had a ewe neck.. but after i got his collar off and fixed his hair he looked a lot better. this little guy is really level with a nice rump, tight elbows and shoulders, a beautiful chest floor and good feet and legs, he is really wide which is nice.. im just concerned that being young he may change again.. but if i decide to breed to one of my friends bucks i think i would pick luni

i got a fairly decent picture of him in pasture today playing with a pine tree


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: twist's udder*

Do u have a pic of Luni's dam's udder?

If it is at all possible, I would go with the buck from Lost Valley or Rosasharn as they seem the most promising, with those genetics. But if you can't, then Luni is probably a good choice. For some reason, Beau just doesn't really appeal to me. . . . can't really explain why but he just doesn't. :?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: twist's udder*

all i have is her FF side udder.

the rosasharn buck is out cause i can't board him

the lost valley buck hasn't gotten back to me.

i've ruled beau out cause he feet and elbows are atrocious! and i've never seen his mom or sister

i put pictures of luni's lineage..

i may go with my buck buddy.. since i will probably be getting a new buck in 2010 and he may be leaving.

i've got till march.. so


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: twist's udder*

UPDATE!

just heard back from the lady with faith's buck

she said yes! and shes only charging me 75 bucks!!

whoo hoo!!

i'm going to see if she could board her, since i had so much trouble with twist the first three times

if not its still way cool!

i put pictures of the buck and his daddy's side of the family.. momma can be seen on chelsey's website

i am sooo excited!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Sweet! :wahoo: Congrats, that is so awesome! :sun:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Not that I know much about ND's, but he has beautiful lines! I'm glad you found a nice buck!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so excited!! i sure hope he gives me a few great kids too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really nice goats.....so awesome.....everything about them is...... :drool: :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

im so stoked!!

he is gorgeous.. and wonderful lines!

she said she would board twist at her place and she would watch them get bred! whoo!

so excited for babies and they aren't coming till like august!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you may have to wait til Aug.... :hug: ...but it is going to be ...well worth it.......... :hi5:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea.. i may just keep all of the kids out of it too

haha like i need more goats

i'm definetly keeping a doe out of the cross. and i may keep wither a second doe or a buck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

too many goaties...LOL....what's 1 or 2 more...right? :doh: :ROFL:  :thumbup: :hi5: :dance:


----------

